
Tor On the Mac: Not as Hard as It Looks - twampss
http://theappleblog.com/2009/02/03/tor-on-the-mac-not-as-hard-as-it-looks/
======
smoody
"Due to the large number of relays, the original source of the traffic (you)
is virtually invisible."

You gotta love the word 'virtually.' It almost always means "take out the word
virtually and this sentence is false."

I'm not knocking Tor or the article. I'm impressed by both, but I think
virtually everyone skips over the word 'virtually' as if it were virtually
invisible.

